# error code 11



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I have crank angle sensor error code. Is this on the inside of the distributor or the fire wall?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Distributor. Its under the rotor.

How would it sense crankshaft position from the firewall?


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

i r teh noobz said:


> Distributor. Its under the rotor.
> 
> How would it sense crankshaft position from the firewall?


I'm sorry for some reason I put firewall instead of the engine. Ahhh. Anyways, does the entire distributor have to come off? And is there anything special that goes with changing this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Year? Turbo or N/A?


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

1985 and turbo


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The crank angle sensor is mounted inside the distributor. By removing the dist cap, you can see it mounted with two screws.


----------

